# Camping at State Parks with fishing...



## VolFan1nGA (Jun 4, 2011)

We are really getting into the camping thing, as long as it has water and power for the wife. So can any of you recommend one of the state parks in the northern half that has decent fishing for my step-son and I? Bluegill is fine just long as we can catch something.

Thanks


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 4, 2011)

Unicoi. There is trout fishing in Smith Creek and bass, catfish and bream in the lake with the lodge nearby. Helen just down the road.

http://gastateparks.org/info/unicoi/

Then you have Vogel, Mocassin Creek and a host of others to choose from.

http://gastateparks.org/parks/


----------



## Bob Shaw (Jun 4, 2011)

You might want to look at Moccasin Creek State Park. It's on Lake Burton, right at the fish hatchery on Moccasin Creek. I've also caught some nice fish out of the lake at Fort Mountain.


----------



## VolFan1nGA (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks Unicoidawg. We actually fished there not too long ago but the night before was a bad storm and fish were nowhere to be found.

Thanks Bob. I rode past Moccasin Creek Park last wednesday on a bike ride and made a mental note to try it.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 5, 2011)

You've got Alexander Stephens State Park just down the road sorta. Nice lake there.

Hamburg State Park is nice -- you need to check on current arrangements.  Real pretty lake.


----------



## chunt115 (Jun 26, 2011)

Becareful at Hamburg if fishing from the bank. There are some good size gators there.


----------



## randy1 (Jul 8, 2011)

Moccasin Creek SP is very nice. My son and I make an annual trip there to camp. Just up the road is Wildcat Creek with good trout fishing, and for the last two years, he has put it to me catching 5lb. largemouths and spots from the Lake Burton.


----------



## jerome (Oct 27, 2011)

Unicoia State Park in Helen is one of my sons favorites for fishing get a tube of crickets and have a ball ,I like a kid when it comes to fishing 15 bream verses 1 or 2 bass  ,I'll take the bream everytime


----------



## the r.o.c. (Oct 27, 2011)

hard labor creek, the st parks you have to call in and make a reservation.  most weekends moccasin creek is full.


----------



## Swampy (Nov 8, 2011)

What about Vogel? There's a lake there, campground sites looked a little crowded, but a nice place and hiking nearby.


----------



## TomC (Nov 12, 2011)

I would just head over to Ft Yargo in Winder. Nice lake and you can actually pull your boat up on the bank at your campsite. Plus there is a place buy live bait just outside of the park and its total round trip driving time will be less than an hour from where you live.


----------



## deerhunter388 (Nov 12, 2011)

Black Rock Mtn. state park north of clayton.. My favorite state park i GA.


----------

